

Why to start doing continous deployment tommorrow - humblepatience
http://www.scottschulthess.com/coding/?p=78

======
chime
If working directly on the production code counts, then I've been doing
continuous integration for 10 years now. Honestly, being a single developer, I
need reason to not do this. If it's something critical, I'll just copy the
file to a test url, check if everything works and then rename it. I know it
goes against the entire svn/git philosophy but I still don't see the benefit
of making my coding process 2x more complex.

~~~
humblepatience
I did what you are doing for 3 years or so in the beginning.

Nothing particularly wrong with it.

The only reason I'd switch to using Version Control if I were you is that
managing the file copies and different directories with features you are
working on can be a hassle. You tend to have extraneous files lying around.
Plus with VC you get nice histories on all the files.

